# The Canon EOS Rebel SL3/200D II/250D/Kiss X10 is coming very soon. Images & specifications leak ahead of the official announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

> It looks like the follow-up to the Canon EOS Rebel SL2 will be coming very soon, perhaps even this week.
> The camera will be called the EOS Rebel SL3, Rebel 200D II, Rebel 250D or Kiss X10 depending on where the camera is sold.
> The expected shipping date is April 25, 2019.
> *Canon EOS Rebel SL3 Specifications: *(Google translated)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Cryve (Apr 9, 2019)

I wonder what sensor it will use.
I hope its a new one and not the 80d sensor.


----------



## padam (Apr 9, 2019)

Probably same sensor, processor and features as the M50 (like cropped 4k without DPAF)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2019)

Forum: The DSLR is dead. 
Canon: Long live the DSLR.


----------



## ISO5354 (Apr 9, 2019)

what a suprise ,maybe I will buy this one if it have more than 27 AF points.


----------



## Proscribo (Apr 9, 2019)

ISO5354 said:


> what a suprise ,maybe I will buy this one if it have more than 27 AF points.


Sadly...


----------



## RickWagoner (Apr 9, 2019)

Canons first crop sensor slr to boost the 4k tech....is their smallest and second from lowest


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Forum: The DSLR is dead.
> Canon: Long live the DSLR.



Forum: "When I said there would be no more DSLRs, I meant after the SL3, 90D, 1DX3, and maybe a few more."


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

And with the old 9pt AF and the old 24mpx sensor, is it only really the movie and live view updates that make this an upgrade over the SL2, or am I missing something?


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 9, 2019)

Cryve said:


> I wonder what sensor it will use.
> I hope its a new one and not the 80d sensor.


Probably the 5DIV sensor with the edges cut off with a scissors. They seem to have loads of them


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> ISO5354 said:
> 
> 
> > what a suprise ,maybe I will buy this one if it have more than 27 AF points.
> ...



Meh! 

Can it really be that they recycle that hoary nine dot diamond AF again? _sigh_
It was already old when they put it into the 100D/SL1 _sigh_


----------



## Whopper (Apr 9, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Forum: The DSLR is dead.
> Canon: Long live the DSLR.


And there is still hope for the 850D, 88D and 90D.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Apr 9, 2019)

SL2.1 more like.


----------



## proutprout (Apr 9, 2019)

I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 9, 2019)

padam said:


> Probably same sensor, processor and features as the M50 (like cropped 4k without DPAF)



Maybe, but maybe not. Advertising the frame cutout photo feature may suggest otherwise. Unless if photographers are also seeking cropped images.


----------



## criscokkat (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now


----------



## Whopper (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now


The R-System starts at ~1500,-€ ... not everyone wants to pay that. The upcoming DSLRs (250D, 850D, 88D, 90D) are in a price range from 500,- to 1200,-€.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now



moving the rebels up to DIGIC 8 and 4K.

not that hard to figure out.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Forum: The DSLR is dead.
> Canon: Long live the DSLR.


It's even more specific than that. If you look back over the discussions it's been –
Forum: The SL series is dead
Canon: Here is our new SL3


----------



## mclaren777 (Apr 9, 2019)

This will probably be the camera I buy my six-year-old.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2019)

Here we go... the 'Make it for me' camp vs the 'Canon makes what sells' camp.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2019)

This can not be true. If it was for real, Harry would have told us!


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 9, 2019)

"At the time of optional selection of AF area, it is possible to select from up to 3,975 positions
When area is automatically selected, ranging with up to 143 divisions is possible."
Does that mean the focusing system is the same as the M50 has?


----------



## preppyak (Apr 9, 2019)

RickWagoner said:


> Canons first crop sensor slr to boost the 4k tech....is their smallest and second from lowest


Looking forward to seeing how they cripple it to protect their 90D. Will it be like the EOS RP and not have 1080/24? Will it not have any 60fps rates?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes because people are asking for more rebels.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 9, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Looking forward to seeing how they cripple it to protect their 90D. Will it be like the EOS RP and not have 1080/24? Will it not have any 60fps rates?


2x crop 30 fps 4k mjpeg.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Apr 9, 2019)

I don’t get how people can complain about the features of a camera aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market. People who have never used a DSLR before don’t need 27+ focus points.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2019)

padam said:


> Probably same sensor, processor and features as the M50 (like cropped 4k without DPAF)



The SL2 was pretty much equal to the M50 for me, and it would tether to a computer via USB, this model has more features. I replaced my SL2 with the R, which was a upgrade. I liked that it could be used as a DSLR with optical viewfinder, or as a mirrorless. It has no 4K or EVF, of course. What I missed was AFMA, so I had to use some lenses in live view only to take advantage of the DPAF.


----------



## MartinF. (Apr 9, 2019)

note that some of the design are from the "R-series" incl. the on/off buttom.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 9, 2019)

still crickets on the 7D mark III


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2019)

MartinF. said:


> note that some of the design are from the "R-series" incl. the on/off buttom.


The ON/OFF button looks the same at the SL2/200D. Sorry, nothing new.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I don’t get how people can complain about the features of a camera aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market. People who have never used a DSLR before don’t need 27+ focus points.



Is it aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market, or the people who want the smallest size possible? I would have figured that beginners gravitated towards the T7i.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> Yes because people are asking for more rebels.


They must be, or Canon wouldn't be making them.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Is it aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market, or the people who want the smallest size possible? I would have figured that beginners gravitated towards the T7i.



For me, the SL2 is a great camera to carry with me when hiking or biking and I don't want to be bothered with my "big boy" cameras. The limited focusing system can be frustrating, but other than that, the quality of images is great. With the pancake 24mm it's a fun street photography camera and with the 18-400 Tamron it's a handy walking-around-tourist camera. 

I still dream of a SL? that has a focusing system at least equal to the original 7D. Looks like I will be waiting awhile for that.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> This will probably be the camera I buy my six-year-old.


If you are not being sarcastic, you'd probably save money by waiting and buying a refurbished SL2 when Canon closes them out. That is, unless your six-year-old is really needing 4K.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 9, 2019)

ISO5354 said:


> what a suprise ,maybe I will buy this one if it have more than 27 AF points.


Without dedicated AF point selector using anything more than 19pt AF is really difficult and pain in rear side. Would much rather see 7D af system trickling down to this line but since its Canon it will be prehistoric 9 pt AF unit.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> If you are not being sarcastic, you'd probably save money by waiting and buying a refurbished SL2 when Canon closes them out. That is, unless your six-year-old is really needing 4K.


He wants to record mommy kissing Santa. Worth 4K, no?


unfocused said:


> If you are not being sarcastic, you'd probably save money by waiting and buying a refurbished SL2 when Canon closes them out. That is, unless your six-year-old is really needing 4K.


He wants to record mommy kissing Santa. Worth 4K, no?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now


Kinda flies into the middle of your prediction ointment, doesn't it AvTvM? 6 months of flies in the ointment.


----------



## MartinF. (Apr 9, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> The ON/OFF button looks the same at the SL2/200D. Sorry, nothing new.


OK - I missed that


----------



## proutprout (Apr 9, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> moving the rebels up to DIGIC 8 and 4K.
> not that hard to figure out.


You mean moving up cropped 4k without dpf ? I’m back to what’s the point of such camera...


----------



## proutprout (Apr 9, 2019)

MartinF. said:


> OK - I missed that



Omg Canon changed a button ! It’s revolution ! Crazy innovations, cant wait to buy that 2k useless camera without usable 4k !


----------



## proutprout (Apr 9, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Looking forward to seeing how they cripple it to protect their 90D. Will it be like the EOS RP and not have 1080/24? Will it not have any 60fps rates?


Ah finally someone with sense ! Yeaeh let’s look at how much they cripple their camera first. Maybe u can use it with one lense only...


----------



## Cryve (Apr 9, 2019)

The sensor is reported as a 24.1 mp sensor while the m50 and 80d have a 24.2 sensor.

Could this mean its a new sensor or at least a partialy redesigned sensor?


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Is it aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market, or the people who want the smallest size possible? I would have figured that beginners gravitated towards the T7i.


Beginners gravitate to the Tx with no 'i'.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> Ah finally someone with sense ! Yeaeh let’s look at how much they cripple their camera first. Maybe u can use it with one lense only...


One calls it crippling, others call it protection. Still, it's called differentiating.


----------



## MartinF. (Apr 9, 2019)

i simply don't get all the fuss about a damn Rebel camera. It is not supposed to be cutting edge - just a new model in the lineup.


----------



## flip314 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I don’t get how people can complain about the features of a camera aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market. People who have never used a DSLR before don’t need 27+ focus points.



Lots of people recommend the SL2 just because it's lightweight, but the AF system is from the stone age. There would be a bigger market for higher end users who just wanted a light camera if it had a more reasonable number of AF points.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

MartinF. said:


> i simply don't get all the fuss about a damn Rebel camera. It is not supposed to be cutting edge - just a new model in the lineup.


Some people have the idea that there should only be one purchase option and that it should have all the very latest technology for $99.99. Anything else is crippling, nerfing, and ripping off the purchaser even before the purchase. They'll sometimes even accuse Canon of "forcing" them to make a purchase. Damn long term profitability and survival of the company. For those people, everything is about themselves. They scream, "Sony!" year after year, but they never go buy that dream camera. They'd rather keep living the nightmare they cry they are having.

They play just like a Monday morning armchair quarterback. If only Canon would give them the ball, all would be right and every problem solved. They'd be true Titans of the industry if somebody would only give them the chance.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Lots of people recommend the SL2 just because it's lightweight, but the AF system is from the stone age. There would be a bigger market for higher end users who just wanted a light camera if it had a more reasonable number of AF points.


Those people will buy the RP. Only 2.78 oz heavier and it takes their lenses. The "higher end" folks don't much care about the price difference.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Those people will buy the RP.


Not if you prefer a DSLR. Not if you don't want to pay $1,300.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> For me, the SL2 is a great camera to carry with me when hiking or biking and I don't want to be bothered with my "big boy" cameras. The limited focusing system can be frustrating, but other than that, the quality of images is great. With the pancake 24mm it's a fun street photography camera and with the 18-400 Tamron it's a handy walking-around-tourist camera.
> 
> I still dream of a SL? that has a focusing system at least equal to the original 7D. Looks like I will be waiting awhile for that.



Right. That's why I have an SL1 in the console of my truck, and would sort of like an SL2 (or M50 maybe) to take traveling. The problem is I don't see what this brings over the SL2 for stills. Which would be good news for my wallet, I suppose. Or I could get an R or hold out for the possible 90D.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Not if you prefer a DSLR. Not if you don't want to pay $1,300.


That's the trade off, isn't it? The "high end" market you mentioned probably is not so price sensitive and are willing to spend for the increase in focus points. This is obviously not aimed at the high end. It's only money, after all.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

proutprout said:


> Omg Canon changed a button ! It’s revolution ! Crazy innovations, cant wait to buy that 2k useless camera without usable 4k !



Pony up for a camera with "usable 4k" from whichever vendor you prefer.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 9, 2019)

slclick said:


> Beginners gravitate to the Tx with no 'i'.



I always forget those exist. But yes, that. Beginners are usually not concerned with getting smaller than the basic Rebels.


----------



## djack41 (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe Canon knows its customers but these cameras seem to be a waste of effort.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Pony up for a camera with "usable 4k" from whichever vendor you prefer.


That is not ProutProut, AvTvM, fullstop, 4fun, etc. modus operandi. He just likes to complain. That's how one always knows when he's changed his nick. Same words every time. Different nick.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> I always forget those exist. But yes, that. Beginners are usually not concerned with getting smaller than the basic Rebels.


Canon doesn't forget they exist, they are the DSLR bread and butter. Our higher end needs are a tiny slice of the pie my friend.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Maybe Canon knows its customers but these cameras seem to be a waste of effort.


These cameras sales fund them making what we want. Well, what some of us want, can't please everyone.


----------



## Randywayne (Apr 9, 2019)

Don't know what the price is going to be but I may be tempted if it is reasonable. My daily workhorse is the 5D IV and also love using my a7III, but would love a nice (fairly weatherproof) light weight DSLR with an APS-C sensor so I can start using one my favorite lenses again, the EF-S 55-250.  I do ZERO video but do wish Canon would finally put some decent non-cropped (won't be this one) 4K in a camera to calm the screaming mobs who think they need it.


----------



## Ale_F (Apr 9, 2019)

Someone discuss about 9 point AF. In some occasion I use only one point. More important I think the user of 250D don't think about 9 point AF, but Size and color.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 9, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


@all who are complaining about the SL3 will only have 9 AF points:
Isn't that the rumored spec of the AF System that is mentioned in the rumour?
Cite:
"Dual pixel CMOS AF enabled

It supports an area of approximately 100% (vertically) and approximately 88% (horizontally) of the imaging surface
At the time of optional selection of AF area, it is possible to select from up to 3,975 positions
When AF area is automatically selected, ranging with up to 143 divisions is possible"

Yes it's only a rumor, but then how accurate ist the photo of the sensor posted in this thread (is it the real SL3 sensor or is it a photo from the SL2 sensor?)

Frank


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> They must be, or Canon wouldn't be making them.


LMFAO yeah right. they could just get the t5i, t6i, t7i and enjoy it the same and not notice the difference. people just want something with better quality than a phone. which will soon fade as phones advance and get more AI stuff.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2019)

Photorex said:


> ...
> Yes it's only a rumor, but then how accurate ist the photo of the sensor posted in this thread ...
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank!
Last time - when the SL2/200D was announced - I was hoping, too, that the posted pic was just mockup from the SL1/100D.
But it was from the new model. When such pics appear, then they are most of the time already some marketing pics from the first serial products.

So I have not even 1% hope that there's something else than that ol' 9 point AF.

IMO all you've quoted is refering to Live View AF, which might be good for vid guys but not for stills guys like me.

But hope for miracles dies last. Mine died when the SL2/200D was released.


----------



## flip314 (Apr 9, 2019)

Photorex said:


> @all who are complaining about the SL3 will only have 9 AF points:
> Isn't that the rumored spec of the AF System that is mentioned in the rumour?
> Cite:
> "Dual pixel CMOS AF enabled
> ...



That's for live view, not for the OVF. Live view always gets more/wider spread AF points


----------



## melgross (Apr 9, 2019)

unfocused said:


> If you are not being sarcastic, you'd probably save money by waiting and buying a refurbished SL2 when Canon closes them out. That is, unless your six-year-old is really needing 4K.


He’s being dismissive. There’s too much of that attitude here.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

So basically a 200D with added 4K (obviously with huge crop and no DPAF), same 9 point AF and a few software upgrades. Wonder why camera sales are dropping like stone....


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> moving the rebels up to DIGIC 8 and 4K.
> 
> not that hard to figure out.




What is the point of 4K with 1.7x crop and no DPAF? Like this category us users will be happy with manual focus pull, sure. I know, it looks good the specifications and on the box.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I don’t get how people can complain about the features of a camera aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market. People who have never used a DSLR before don’t need 27+ focus points.



Why do you think only absolute beginners would buy this camera? Many advanced users would buy it as a small travel camera. 
But if you talking about the absolute beginners: do you think they will be happy with hugely cropped and soft 4K with unusable AF?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> What is the point of 4K with 1.7x crop and no DPAF? Like this category us users will be happy with manual focus pull, sure. I know, it looks good the specifications and on the box.


How do you know it was 1.7X crop and no DPAF? That detail is not in the release....


----------



## LDS (Apr 9, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> do you think they will be happy with hugely cropped and soft 4K with unusable AF?



Do you think beginners buying a "photo"camera are those most obsessed with 4K video?


----------



## Kit. (Apr 9, 2019)

No dual card slots? Canon is *******!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> So basically a 200D with added 4K (obviously with huge crop and no DPAF), same 9 point AF and a few software upgrades. Wonder why camera sales are dropping like stone....


That ain't the reason for the drop in sales.  Sales have dropped industry wide. Dual pixel CMOS AF is on this rumored camera. Want more than 9 points? Spend more money. Want full sensor 4k? Again, spend more money. Simple.


----------



## padam (Apr 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> How do you know it was 1.7X crop and no DPAF? That detail is not in the release....


Easy to figure out considering the feature set of an M50 or EOS RP, they are not going to give out better features at this price range.
I guess they can make a camera with the same hardware same 4k crop, but enabling DPAF, like M5 Mark II or 90D


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

LDS said:


> Do you think beginners buying a "photo"camera are those most obsessed with 4K video?



No, but then what's the upgrade on this camera? A few software features and 50% higher price?
Actually many beginners are interested in 4K, not because 1080p is not enough, but simply because 4K is a buzz and better.
Why would you shoot a once in a lifetime memory in 1080p when you can in 4K? 

But then these beginners will try this camera's 4K and will be disappointed because the AF will be everywhere. So they will throw it in a corner and
won't use it ever again because there phone will give a better experience and likely even better video quality.
I don't think a phone should have better video quality than a dedicated camera, ever.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That ain't the reason for the drop in sales.  Sales have dropped industry wide. Dual pixel CMOS AF is on this rumored camera. Want more than 9 points? Spend more money. Want full sensor 4k? Again, spend more money. Simple.



Your username is pretty fitting. This new camera reminds me of the 700D release when literally the only notable change was a cosmetically redesigned mode dial and few minor software tweaks..


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> How do you know it was 1.7X crop and no DPAF? That detail is not in the release....



I would be very surprised if this have any better video than the RP or M50.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Apr 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That ain't the reason for the drop in sales.  Sales have dropped industry wide. Dual pixel CMOS AF is on this rumored camera. Want more than 9 points? Spend more money. Want full sensor 4k? Again, spend more money. Simple.



So if someone wants better video or actually a talented student who wants to learn film making and cinematography, but does not have much money,Canon is not an option. Because the next cheapest 4K with AF (and still heavy crop) is the R or 5D4. Nice!

And Canon's response to the dropped sales industry wide is to launch cameras with even fewer upgrades so people will have even no reasons to upgrade.
I don't see any reason why i would buy this camera over the 200D.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 9, 2019)

slclick said:


> One calls it crippling, others call it protection. Still, it's called differentiating.


Thing is, the "differentiating" factor of the SL series is its size. They should have left it with no swivel screen and kept it as the absolute smallest camera with which you can shoot an APS-C Canon sensor. Then the xxxD series is swivel screen, better AF, better battery, and a few little features. Then the xxD adds AFMA, even better AF, the LP-E6 battery, etc. They had the balance right when it was T3i, 60D, 7D, etc...now they've gone to some really weird choices.

But the real problem Canon's running into is the 3yr old a6300 outspecs it AND is smaller. And if these baby steps are a sign of what the other Rebels will be, every competitor is gonna have a camera way ahead of them.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 9, 2019)

LDS said:


> Do you think beginners buying a "photo"camera are those most obsessed with 4K video?


There's actually a little counter-intuitive element here, but, actually, yes they will be. But not because they actually care...it'll be because the online review site or the Best Buy tech guy told them about it. The entry level models are carried at those kinds of stores for a reason, and the xxD and xD cameras arent for a reason.

Weak 4k, 1/10th the AF points, no real slow-motion, etc...those are easy sales points for that person to sell Sony over Canon, especially since the gap in lenses and upgrade paths has shrunk substantially


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 9, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> So if someone wants better video or actually a talented student who wants to learn film making and cinematography, but does not have much money,Canon is not an option. Because the next cheapest 4K with AF (and still heavy crop) is the R or 5D4. Nice!
> 
> And Canon's response to the dropped sales industry wide is to launch cameras with even fewer upgrades so people will have even no reasons to upgrade.
> I don't see any reason why i would buy this camera over the 200D.



What does learning the art have to do with 4K? Nothing. There is far more to the art of film making than resolution. (Same with stills) So Canon is absolutely an option.
Don't see a reason to buy it? Then don't buy it. Canon is obviously not targeting you with this camera. Move on. There are budding film makers all over the world who will start at this level.  Film making has been around for a hundred years+. 4K has not. Camera resolution doesn't create Spielbergs, vision and the ability to tell a compelling story does.
People want what they cannot afford throughout their lives. Canon's responsibility is not to give it to them. That is why there are various purchase levels.
I drive a Hyundai. I guess BMW owes me what I want, but cannot afford.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2019)

padam said:


> Easy to figure out considering the feature set of an M50 or EOS RP, they are not going to give out better features at this price range.
> I guess they can make a camera with the same hardware same 4k crop, but enabling DPAF, like M5 Mark II or 90D


The sensor is slightly different in size than the M50, so it is probably a new design. That increases the possibility of DPAF. Likewise, Digic 8 on a DSLR could mean it has the horsepower to process more than a 1 to 1 crop of the video. Of course this is all speculation  and we will have to wait for the real specs.


----------



## padam (Apr 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> The sensor is slightly different in size than the M50, so it is probably a new design. That increases the possibility of DPAF. Likewise, Digic 8 on a DSLR could mean it has the horsepower to process more than a 1 to 1 crop of the video. Of course this is all speculation  and we will have to wait for the real specs.


It is 24.1MP just like the M50. 2.56x total crop on the 4k just like the M50. No PDAF in 4k just like the M50.

They are not going to kill the M50 with a better feature set (and cheaper lenses without the need for EF/EF-S adapter) at a slightly lower price level and I can't see them raising the price significantly at this entry level either.

What they did is upgrade the software, so it has more af zones and the continuous eye-af feature just like the RP - which of course also does Not use a new sensor at all (only "adjusted" to RF), but it has similar improvements/tweaks. So it is _slightly better_ than the M50 in that regard, as that camera will not receive a firmware update like the EOS R.

It is a 200D with a bit better 1080p, 4k capability (720p 120fps) and upgraded AF features and other minor improvements (take it or leave it)


----------



## slclick (Apr 10, 2019)

This notion that everyone has 4k televisions and computer monitors is nonsense. I'm all for more resolution, hell, I mostly do landscapes and macro, available light in the natural world is numero uno. But, I feel like I am grounded in reality thinking it's a specialized small group of shooters who own the gear and NEED the gear for those big specs. Canon gets it''s marketshare and profit from others...once again, it's not from the forum. Therefore, with that humbling nugget of truth, why do (I'm guessing here) reasonable people still keep haranguing for things from Canon on this forum? I just don't understand the need to constantly complain and whine. Buy that Sony, go shoot. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 10, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Meh!
> 
> Can it really be that they recycle that hoary nine dot diamond AF again? _sigh_
> It was already old when they put it into the 100D/SL1 _sigh_


It was already old in the 5D


----------



## Southpix (Apr 10, 2019)

We have trained literally dozens of people in the basics of photography using the SL1/100 in our photo school and we were looking to replace the dozen or so with the SL2/200 but if there's a 300 on the way - with the DIGIC 8 then we can wait till then.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 10, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> It was already old in the 5D


5D had a crop sensor?


----------



## sanj (Apr 10, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Forum: The DSLR is dead.
> Canon: Long live the DSLR.



Naa. Just the last phase. Just few more updates. That's all.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 10, 2019)

proutprout said:


> one lense




It’s spelled “lens.”


----------



## slclick (Apr 10, 2019)

sanj said:


> Naa. Just the last phase. Just few more updates. That's all.


Yeah, it has about 20-25 years left, Centrum Silver


----------



## jvillain (Apr 10, 2019)

If those specs are true they will have just obsoleted 2/3s of their DSLR line up.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 10, 2019)

sanj said:


> Naa. Just the last phase. Just few more updates. That's all.



Not long ago there would "never be another one".

It seems like no matter how far we come, the goalposts are still way over there.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 10, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> It’s spelled “lens.”


Y'all should leave him alone. He was going to use that as his 6th or 7th screen name. (I lost count)


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 10, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Y'all should leave him alone. He was going to use that as his 6th or 7th screen name. (I lost count)


You think it’s AVTVMFULLSTOPMIRAGE?

I haven’t see posts before today but don’t see any of the tells like “really right” or “solid state.”


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 10, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> You think it’s AVTVMFULLSTOPMIRAGE?
> 
> I haven’t see posts before today but don’t see any of the tells like “really right” or “solid state.”


Yeah, it's him. He's trying real hard to cover it, but it's him. AVTVMFULLSTOPMIRAGE4FUNPROUTPROUT. The whole RF lens lineup (big and heavy), the fact that new DSLRs are being released, everybody not dropping everything and going mirrorless has him spinning in the wind right now. He don't know how to act.


----------



## Adelino (Apr 10, 2019)

That was a well kept secret. Came out much faster than predicted.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 10, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> LMFAO yeah right. they could just get the t5i, t6i, t7i and enjoy it the same and not notice the difference. people just want something with better quality than a phone. which will soon fade as phones advance and get more AI stuff.



Oh, I didn't know the AI in phones would allow them to fit APS-C sized sensors or infinite resolution, lag-free, noise-free OVFs in them...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 10, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That is not ProutProut, AvTvM, fullstop, 4fun, etc. modus operandi. He just likes to complain. That's how one always knows when he's changed his nick. Same words every time. Different nick.



Is this the same annoying guy who always posts DXO DR graphs on every Twitter post from Craig?  I think he gets a commission every time someone buys a Sony body instead of a 6D2


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 10, 2019)

I have nothing to complain about this body except the 9pt AF. It's properly spec'ed & sized aside from that. I saw more SL1/100Ds & SL2/200Ds in HK Disneyland this past weekend than Sony & Fuji mirrorless bodies combined...


----------



## Viggo (Apr 10, 2019)

It seems they want people buying dslrs to really get the advantage of mirrorless. “Do you wish to use nine af points or 4000?”


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 10, 2019)

Or Canon could have just done better marketing by emphasizing that you can have 3000+ AF points when using the articulating touchscreen in LiveView stills shooting or EOS Movie!


----------



## Talys (Apr 10, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Oh, I didn't know the AI in phones would allow them to fit APS-C sized sensors or infinite resolution, lag-free, noise-free OVFs in them...


You must have missed the "photo" of the APSC sensor smartphone from our friend Harry, a little ways back


----------



## PerKr (Apr 10, 2019)

For a moment I was hoping Canon would go with an EVF, ditching the mirror and focusing module completely in favour of DPAF. Then I remembered why I added a DSLR to my camerabag (in addition to the SLT's I had); battery life and specific conditions where an EVF gets in the way. Now I'm not sure how I feel about it. It's a moneymaker for Canon I'm sure and with a 35-50mm prime it's probably a very nice option for travel and education.
The reason for its existence over the SL2 is probably just about keeping the design updated, avoid making it seem old. 

One thing came to mind when I noted the complaints about possibly cropped 4K and poor videography students. These poor students aren't having a hard time funding a laptop on which they can edit 4K/8K video, it's just the camera they can't fund? No issues funding all the little things they need in addition to a camera and a lens? And 4K/8K is everything that really matters to them?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

In Germany the EOS 250D is already live for preorder on the Canon HP:
https://www.canon.de/cameras/eos-250d/ (German)
769,- € MRSP for body + EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM + spare battery
Expected delivery April 25th


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like the same sensor as the M50 to me.
Crop 4K and no 4K DPAF. Hopefully the 90D will not be the same...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Apr 10, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Is it aimed at the absolute beginner end of the market, or the people who want the smallest size possible? I would have figured that beginners gravitated towards the T7i.



It’s still a beginners camera. It’s supposed to be kept simple. What are you saving size wise over an 80d or 7d series? An inch or so!?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

German spec list confirms hoary 9 dot diamond AF for OVF.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 10, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> I have nothing to complain about this body except the 9pt AF. It's properly spec'ed & sized aside from that. I saw more SL1/100Ds & SL2/200Ds in HK Disneyland this past weekend than Sony & Fuji mirrorless bodies combined...



Coincidentally, HK was where I first saw an EOS R in the wild. Not in Disney though; it was on the promenade.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 10, 2019)

Viggo said:


> It seems they want people buying dslrs to really get the advantage of mirrorless. “Do you wish to use nine af points or 4000?”



The thing is, that almost makes me say "thanks but I'll get an M50 instead".

Of course, I have EF-S lenses already.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> This new camera reminds me of the 700D release when literally the only notable change was a cosmetically redesigned mode dial and few minor software tweaks..


The 700D was quite popular, so you’re saying Canon is doing the right thing here. Got it.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 10, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yeah, it's him. He's trying real hard to cover it, but it's him. AVTVMFULLSTOPMIRAGE4FUNPROUTPROUT. The whole RF lens lineup (big and heavy), the fact that new DSLRs are being released, everybody not dropping everything and going mirrorless has him spinning in the wind right now. He don't know how to act.


 i 4got 4fun.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 10, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Forum: "When I said there would be no more DSLRs, I meant after the SL3, 90D, 1DX3, and maybe a few more."


I think you forgot the 7D Mk III too. ;-) Then the DSLR will be dead for sure - someone will have killed it in a back-alley somewhere...


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 10, 2019)

proutprout said:


> I’m’really wondering what’s the point of such camera now


Canon is still making EF and EF-S lenses, which they still need to SELL...


----------



## LDS (Apr 10, 2019)

preppyak said:


> it'll be because the online review site or the Best Buy tech guy told them about it.



I will reveal you a secret. There are many beginners who don't care about online reviews, or the shop seller. Especially those who comes from an visual arts background, and don't care at all about spec lists (unlike many from a tech background). Especially if they attend courses, they'll ask the teacher what camera they should buy within a given price bracket - and most good teacher won't ask them to overspend for features they're not going to use.

Otherwise, believe me, Fuji Instax cameras won't be so popular, for example.

Then, of course, there are the spec list collectors, and those who just want a camera and ask a shop seller - who will sell them whatever he/she needs to sell most that day, regardless of 4K or whatever else.


----------



## LDS (Apr 10, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Actually many beginners are interested in 4K,



Why should I take a photo at 8 megapixel when I can take it at 24? 4K is a video feature. Beginners not interested in video features wont' care at all what it is. You missed my emphasis on a *photo*camera. Sure, people looking for something just to record memories could be interested in video features as well. There's today a bigger chance they will be using their phones. On the other hand you have beginners that are truly interested in photography as a creative medium, not just in snapshots of their lives - and video is a totally different medium for them.


----------



## Ale_F (Apr 10, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> Canon is still making EF and EF-S lenses, which they still need to SELL...


I sold today my last EFS lens.

This camera is not targeted for Forum user, but to the person that like a "cool" camera. With this view weigth, color and size are more important than 9 point AF. I don't think that the 250D user buy other lenses, at least efs55-250


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 11, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> It’s still a beginners camera. It’s supposed to be kept simple. What are you saving size wise over an 80d or 7d series? An inch or so!?



Why would beginners care about saving such a small amount of space? That space can absolutely matter when you're packing for overseas.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Apr 12, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Why would beginners care about saving such a small amount of space? That space can absolutely matter when you're packing for overseas.



I’m not disagreeing with that. I’m saying it doesn’t need 27+ focus points... If I required more performance than this cameras focus system is able to provide then I’ll likely be using a more expensive, bigger, heavier lens and in that case, saving an inch wouldn’t be my priority.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 17, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> It’s spelled “lens.”



It spelled correctly either way according to _Webster's Third New International Dictionary_ .


----------



## Diko (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the price tag of the* USB 3* license fee that much higher than the *USB2*? I understand that this is the cheapest you can get... But come on! This is 10 year old tech. It's almost time to replace it. And Canon is still offering *USB2* along *4K* and *mini HDMI*. It is INSANE!

I've heard that they have implemented both *cr2* and *cr3*. If that is true that would be awesome so one could check the true benefits of cr3 format.


----------

